# Green Tea



## Barrett123 (Dec 12, 2012)

Green tea helps in burn fat and boosts metabolism, The recent study reported that 3 – 5 cups of green tea per day can help you burn more than 70 calories per day, which amounts to 7 pounds per year...


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Love me some green tea


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

all i do is drink herbal tea all day..


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

I think it also stimulates libido, not a fact but just as personal experience.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

I drink early gray in the morning, but I always manage to drink 2-3 cups of green tea. 

I wonder if the quality is important, cause I buy some cheap tea's from the grocery. I don't use special filters or brew my own...


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

By your mat if i cut 250 calories a day i would lose 25 pounds. Considering some people eat 3000 calories a day if they cut 1000 they would lose 100 pounds. seems a lot.


----------



## Schemilix (Dec 15, 2012)

I tried to drink green tea for a couple of months, but ugh tastes nasty it has an overpowering taste if you like that kinda stuff, fights off cancer though and helps if you suffer with acne. Stuck to camomile tea instead! Dx


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Schemilix said:


> I tried to drink green tea for a couple of months, but ugh tastes nasty it has an overpowering taste if you like that kinda stuff, fights off cancer though and helps if you suffer with acne. Stuck to camomile tea instead! Dx


Try white tea if you still want the health boost. Same as green tea, but less oxidized. Has all the same benefits with a lighter Herby taste.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 9, 2012)

Loose green tea tastes soo much better than the bagged kind.


----------



## Schemilix (Dec 15, 2012)

NoIce said:


> Try white tea if you still want the health boost. Same as green tea, but less oxidized. Has all the same benefits with a lighter Herby taste.


I'll try that out thanks! I actually got some red bush tea bags  Getting tired of drinking water all the time. ><


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Schemilix said:


> I'll try that out thanks! I actually got some red bush tea bags  Getting tired of drinking water all the time. ><


I looked into that around the time I started drinking white tea, but the lack of caffeine made it a no for me. I know it's probably better for me with less caffeine, but you've got to have some fun in life


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

3-5 cups a day is a lot


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

StrangePeaches said:


> 3-5 cups a day is a lot


A mug of tea can easily be 2-3 cups in measure, so it's really not as much as it seems. Also it's totally doable if you're already in the habit of drinking coffee or something similar.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

I find long-steamed Javanese green tea tastes better than fukamushicha. :3


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

Yerba Mate is most likely way better but I still like green tea. I want to try coca tea, in the form of chewing the leaves.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I love green tea, especially jasmine tea, it's by far the healthiest way in which I calm myself down.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

If you think 3-5 cups is a lot, consider 20...
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/3356550/Healthy-drinking-Tea-total.html

Personally, I prefer 3 or 4 cups/day. 
And regarding the claim of increased metabolic rate, where did you find sources for that?
I think I can relate more to a correlation between tea-deprivation and weight-loss (at least in my experience)...


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

my brother sent me some loose green tea from japan it tasted sooo much better than the bagged kind i buy here


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

Ah, I like tea. I even tried smoking it once.


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

SomniferumPapi said:


> Yerba Mate is most likely way better but I still like green tea. I want to try coca tea, in the form of chewing the leaves.


I heard Coca has many benefits for your body and mind, is this true? can I get some in tea or herb?


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

I drink Matcha tea, it's a powdered green tea, it's green tea personified - mega anti-oxidants and caffeine, it's good for meditation, the caffeine effects without the jitters.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Never did anything for me and have been drinking this for years
From my japanese days to estonian years which is about 8 years
Again bull**** "science"


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

Unfortunately I can't drink any tea with caffeine due to its tendency to give me migraines. I've been drinking 1-2 cups of dandelion root tea for the past few years which is a great liver cleanser and is also a diuretic.


----------



## BrainInsect (Sep 4, 2012)

I rarely drink it. I think I should start to do that.


----------



## Anthony Stark (Dec 20, 2012)

Becca333 said:


> I drink Matcha tea, it's a powdered green tea, it's green tea personified - mega anti-oxidants and caffeine, it's good for meditation, the caffeine effects without the jitters.


I have been looking to actually try Matcha tea for awhile now. I love the taste of Green Tea Ice Cream which uses Matcha.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 9, 2012)

Anthony Stark said:


> I have been looking to actually try Matcha tea for awhile now. I love the taste of Green Tea Ice Cream which uses Matcha.


Me too. I love Matcha ice cream.


----------



## Hawx79 (Dec 11, 2012)

I once had green tea before breakfast and i felt very nauseated and almost had to throw up. So always have green tea after eating something!


----------



## Len Phelbs (Jan 21, 2014)

bought some today, I'll drink green tea after dinner to relax or do some homework. If its similar or stronger I'll probably drink alot


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I almost drink too much tea, I have ridiculous amounts of tins of tea. Unfortunately I honestly am in disbelief of the weight-loss and anxiety benefits of things like green tea. I love it and drink it anyways but only ever feel any sort of anxiety relief from teas with catnip, chamomile, valerian root, etc.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

So far as anxiety goes Vietnamese lotus green tea aka trà sen, chè sen, or chè ướp sen is much better than standard green tea, it's wonderful.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

im addicted to this. i must drink at least 3 cups a day. i just love the taste of it plain and i have a lot of nice russian blends too. i drink green mate in the moring instead of coffee and i have as much energy without the unpleasant side effects.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I drink a lot of green tea and a lot of black tea, and mix it with herbal tea because I love herbal but it never gives me caffeine. I'm pretty positive I can't function without caffeine anymore, most days I only drink tea and coffee (and I drink about 12 or more cups a day).


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Green tea is da shizz!

I have tried countless herbal teas though, go looseleaf !


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I find the weight loss thing to be mostly BS (I've consumed more tea in a few years than most people probably will in a lifetime).

One benefit of tea that is rarely mentioned but is much easier to notice is the fact that many green teas (and many other teas) will enhance your concentration and focus even more than other caffeinated drinks like coffee. Tea has a certain unique effect on your mind. It is often said to be the synergistic effects of the L-theanine content combined with the caffeine but that doesn't mean you can just go buy L-theanine at the health food store and take it with a cup of coffee. I've tried that with many different brands of L-theanine and different kinds of caffeinated drinks and it's not nearly the same. 

Also, some teas don't give you the same mental boost as others. Some don't seem to have it at all. Example, cold-brewed Lipton iced tea will heighten you a bit if you drink a lot of it but it's not really the same as drinking several cups of high quality Japanese Sencha. And even among Senchas, some of them are far more potent than others.

Bagged green teas (as is the case with many bagged teas of all types) are usually low quality and are often stale. The kind of green tea you get in a bag in an American supermarket is likely to be worthless unless you get lucky and find a store that carries better quality bagged teas and they don't sit on the shelves forever before you buy them.

Lose tea is supposed to be (but isn't always) better but it can be a pain in the butt if you're more into the enjoyment of the tea and less into the process of making it and it can be much harder to find in many parts of the US. And it's generally expensive.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

I drink Irish tea all day long, but I usually have a cuppa green before retiring for the evening. I don't know if it's supposed to help you sleep, but it helps to relax me, which is what I need at the end of the day.


----------

